# MSG.EXE in Windows 7 Fix! ????



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

I would like to try this but there is only one other Win7 PC in the house and it's my son's and he's not home. If you go to regedit *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Terminal Server* and change the value of *AllowRemoteRPC* on each to 1 and restart each PC you can then send text from one PC to the next. Who's made this happen? Any success?


----------



## JSho24 (Jun 14, 2011)

Lance1 said:


> I would like to try this but there is only one other Win7 PC in the house and it's my son's and he's not home. If you go to regedit *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Terminal Server* and change the value of *AllowRemoteRPC* on each to 1 and restart each PC you can then send text from one PC to the next. Who's mad this happen? Any success?


I have 4 W7 PC's in my house, I can try. Any other steps I should take?


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Fare as I am told that is it!


----------



## JSho24 (Jun 14, 2011)

Just changed it on this pc, gonna change it on my other one after I eat my dinner. How would I be able to send text back and forth? What program or operation do I need to run?


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Open a CMD with Admin privileges. I do believe the command is *msg <user Name> <message>

Here's a list from MS Terminal Server Commands: MSG

*Here's a help screenshot*







*


----------



## JSho24 (Jun 14, 2011)

So far no dice.

The other user is "Josh". I type in "msg josh are you there?". And the error message "josh does not exist or is disconnected" pops up in the terminal.

All of the registry settings are the same on both PC's, Remote Desktop is enabled on both also (wasn't sure what kind of settings I needed to enable.)

When I do the "msg *" parameter, a messaged DOES pop up on the screen of the computer that I sent the message from, but not to the other PC on the network.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

I have been working on this since 7am. First I thought that RPC was disabled, it's not. RPC local is, so I tried enabling but no success so disabled again. I read that this only works in a server environment in a domain and not in a local workgroup environment. Well it was fun trying. 

But there must be a way!


----------

